# Jean Dos and Don'ts



## daer0n (Mar 2, 2008)

*Veronica Frazier*, 56
Sales associate
*Before:* When jeans fit Veronica's hips, they usually squeeze her waistâ€”which is why she took scissors to her old pair and wore shirts untucked to hide the damage. But what her boyish figure needs is more waist definition, not less, as well as a bit of abdominal camouflage.
*After:* Subtle control via a stretch-fabric panel in front (Tummy Tuck Jeans by Not Your Daughter's Jeans, $118) and a midrange waistband give Veronica instant sophistication. Add a little sparkle, and she's set for the evening. Craig Taylor shirt. Reinstein/Ross earrings. Marnie Rocks necklace. Avignon belt. Kate Spade shoes.




*Alysia Zoidis*, 26
Visual merchandiser
*Before:* The deep-dipping waistband gives her lousy coverage, and droopy hems look sloppy. "Most jeans are too long for me," says 5'4" Alysia. And about that visible thong: Underthings should always match the cut of your jeans. (Try a no-show version like Jeanious by Barely There low-rise panties, $9).
*After:* Hitting just below the waist, sleek denims (the Club by AG Adriano Goldschmied, $172) easily accommodate Alysia's curves. Higher pockets with subtle tone-on-tone stitching improve her back view; in front, vertical whiskering (simulated creases) adds length to her legs. Thomas Pink shirt. Valentino belt. HermÃ¨s bracelets. Celine shoes.




*Sheena Barr*, 33
Attorney
*Before:* "I have a flat buttâ€”most of my weight is in my upper body," Sheena says. These sag-prone jeans, with their low-lying pockets and excess fabric, just accentuate the imbalance between top and bottom.
*After:* Shapely stretch denim (Classic by Votre Nom Paris, $150) with rear-end detailâ€”back yoke, horizontal stitching on pocketsâ€”produces a higher, rounder-looking derriere. Before the shoot, Sheena's price limit for jeans was $40; now she'd go up to $200: "It makes more sense to have two pairs that fit than eight that don't." Agnona shirt. Kara Ross earrings and green cuff. Kentshire at Bergdorf Goodman bracelet. Cartier watch. Lambertson Truex belt. Jimmy Choo shoes.




*Debby Skaler-Labendz*, 39
Actress
*Before:* "If my jeans fit right, I feel sexier, happier, livelier," Debby says. But here she is hiding a terrific body under a pair that's at least a size too large. You want comfortable, not baggy (most denim "gives" over time, so it's okay if jeans feel slightly tight at first).
*After:* Slim enough to tuck into boots, the hip new skinniesâ€”narrow, tapered jeans that can be "scrunched" at the bottom (Lean Jean by CK39, $183)â€”aren't for everyone (you definitely need good legs), but on Debby, they're smashing. Herion top. Temple St. Clair necklace. Nanette Lepore flats.




*Julie Wolfe*, 32
Mother
*Before:* Julie has an 18-month-old sonâ€”but that's no reason to settle for frumpy denim. The passÃ© light acid wash makes her lean thighs seem bulkier, and the high-rise style emphasizes the tummy (not that she has much postpartum bulge). She looks older and heavier than she is.
*After:* The slim, clean lines of these dark jeans (Hollywood Hills by Paige Premium Denim, $169) are modern and elongating but not overly trendy (Julie isn't wild about ultralow rises). A slightly dropped waist and narrow belt slide right over any stomach trouble. Lucy Sykes blouse. Erickson Beamon necklace. HermÃ¨s belt. Chanel shoes.




*Tamara Holmes*, 23
Concert producer
*Before:* "Ooh, these are hurting me!" Although Tamara says having too-small jeans in her closet motivates her to shape up ("I'm trying to fight my way back into them"), this skimpy pair clings to the widest part of her body, then narrows at the ankle for an unflattering inverted-triangle effect.
*After:* Get jeans you can wear today, not someday. Crisp stretch denim (Gap Curvy Flares, $58)â€”tailored specifically for bigger hips and buttsâ€”fits smoothly but not tightly. Boot-cut legs with slight fullness at the bottom help to balance broad hips. Ellen Tracy shirt. H. Stern earrings. David Yurman rings. Steve Madden shoes.
Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for this post. What a vast improvement in the "after" photos!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 2, 2008)

wow! the three bottom ones were my favourite... the one that they gave the skinny jeans to, the actress, wow. That is why I hate mom type jeans, right there. How much better does she look afterward!

Jeans shopping definately is about shaping and finding a brand that suits your body shape, but it's a lot harder in real life than these pictures suggest, LOL.

Thanks for posting Nuri, I LOVE makeover pics


----------



## luxotika (Mar 2, 2008)

What a difference a pair of good jeans make!

Oh lord, the mom jean. I wish it would just go away!


----------



## LilDee (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow!! what a difference a fitting pair of jeans makes!!

check out the new booty on the "loose in the butt" girl!


----------



## Karren (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing differences... I only have one do and one don't... Don't wear womens jeans... And Do wear a dress. or skirt... lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 3, 2008)

They all looked great after, but the cost of the jeans....


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the last recommendation! Good advice in that one


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess I am lucky that I can still find jeans that fit and look good for less than $60.00


----------



## andrrea (Mar 5, 2008)

These are aweseome!! I hate do and don'ts where you can't actually see a difference after.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 7, 2008)

*ugh* i love jeans but hate shoppin for them. the afters do look great. thx for postin.

the horrid mom jean! lol


----------



## MindySue (Mar 7, 2008)

debby scares me.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 7, 2008)

LMAO Mindy!


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a no butt girl!!! I am definitely shopping for some Votre Nom jeans!!!


----------

